# Pressure drop on Sage barista touch



## Leighj (11 mo ago)

Hi, not sure if anyone can help me here, got a sage barista touch for Christmas and love it, started experimenting with grind size and thought I'd see how the coffee taste changed when I lowered the grind size, dropped the grinder down to around 5 from between 12 and 15 and loaded the filter to pull a shot but nothing came out, tried extending the pour time and got the smallest amount of coffee in my cup so gave up and moved the grind setting back up to where I had it before and reset the extraction time back to where it was, but now I seem to be getting less coffee than I did prior to playing around with a fine grind. Have I somehow overexerted the machine and bust something? Is there any way to check the pressure with the barista touch and check if it's lower than it should be? The milk frother seems to be working as before


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

You need some scales really , grind and dose interact with each other. Even 0"5 g difference will slow a shot up. 
unlikely you've broken the machine , just your variables are all over the place . 
Try some reading here

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/21319-beginners-reading-weighing-espresso-brew-ratios/


----------

